# Delete disconected mailboxes from Exchange Server 2007



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

I have about a dozen disconnected mail boxes I want to delete fron our server a couple of then were quite large and I assume even being disconnected the are takeing up valuble space But I can not see how to delete them completely. I am in criticle space on the server...

Help 


Tom


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Right click the mailbox and select delete. If they are disconnected they are still there waiting for the server to process and delete them at the specified interval.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

In the store properties, change the length of time to keep deleted mailboxes to a few days eg 5 instead of 30.
Also try the powershell command to clean the mailbox store.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb124076.aspx

If database size is too big, then you can dismount it a do a offline defrag of the database using the ESEUTIL.exe program:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa997972(EXCHG.80).aspx


----------

